# wellness recall from dog food advisor



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Just got an update from dogfoodadvisor.com here:
Wellness Recalls Limited Batch of Dry Dog Food


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you for alerting us about this recall.


----------

